# TechPowerUp! Wishes You a Happy New Year!



## Darksaber (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, another year has come and gone and I here in Austria just moved on to the year 2009. We, the entire staff of TechPowerUp!, would like to take this opportunity to thank you for stopping by on the website on a regular basis and wish all of you a happy new year. May it be the best one yet and we hope to be able to welcome you in our forums, our front page or as a user of our tools in the new year as well. 

All the best,
W1zzard, DarkSaber & the entire staff at TechPowerUp!

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new year 2 every1 @ TPU too!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year TechPowerUp!


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 31, 2008)

happy new year to all @ TPU


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to All!


----------



## Master_of_Time (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to everyone! Let's hope for better prices this year! BTW: I just realized that instead of being with my girlfriend I'm at TPU... LOL


----------



## Conti027 (Dec 31, 2008)

HNY to TPU.  lol


----------



## Evo85 (Dec 31, 2008)

A Happy New year to all!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to TPU and all its great members!!!!


----------



## wiak (Dec 31, 2008)

happy new year!


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new year Techpower up users


----------



## FilipM (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to everyone, all the best in it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to Wish Everyone a Safe and Wonderful NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new year TPU. Take a drink on me !


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't celebrate holidays, and new years is just another day to me. 

However, i do want to say, techpowerup rocks, and i wish everyone the best as always, stay safe, stay cool, stay positive, drink kool aid, dress your pets, keep gaming...............

AND WATCH SMALLVILLE JAN 15TH, 2009


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to all of TPU and may 2009 be the year of the Folding Team!


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 31, 2008)

HNY to everyone !


----------



## EviLZeD (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year tpu and members of tpu


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year TPU


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 1, 2009)

A Happy and Prosperous New Year to all members


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## D007 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to members of TPU!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy NewYear


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 1, 2009)

A very happy New Year to TPU staff and members..... Peace on earth!


----------



## stefanels (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Triprift (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year to everyone at Tpu here hoping this year will be the best yet.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year to all. May this new year bring you peace and prosperity (especially in these times) and good health. Now to PARTY!! (in moderation of course.... would be pretty sad if anyone of u kills yourself or anyone tonight wrecklessly) Peace and love.

Vincy Boy


----------



## qubit (Jan 1, 2009)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

May this great site go from strength to strength in 2009.


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Happy New New Year Year


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes Happy New Year to all of you.
I know I did + plus a happy ending.

Keep upgrading when it's not necessary!!
TPU FTW!


----------



## pingwei (Jan 1, 2009)

*Happy New Year*

Happy New Year to all off you


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year all tpu members. TPU ROCKZ.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

I would like to thank W1zzard and all of them people that has to help make TechPowerup run like it runs. Truly thank you for all of it. Techpowerup! makes my life a better life and I'm thankfull to have a place to come ask questions, help answer them, the free tools, ALL OF IT, and there is simply to much to thank for on what happens here. Even the people that post here I would like to thank all of you. People come here with dumb questions and get real answers. There are no dumb questions. The people that post here know that, and take that to hart by not calling them names. There is no other site like TechPowerUp! that can help the new person, and the people that have advanced skills in what they are trying to accomplish.


Have a  Happy New Year, and I can't wait to see how 2009 is going to play out.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 1, 2009)

(Edited - hope pic shows up now)


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2009)

Black Panther said:


>



Can't see pic, bandwidth exceeded.(


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to everyone and thanks for all your help this year.  This is the best forum in the history of the universe!!


----------



## technicks (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year TechpowerUp!

Have a good one guys.


----------



## Tyr.1358 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year TPU! Happy New Year TPU members; you guys are the absolute best 

I wish you luck in the year ahead.


----------



## selway89 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year all! Hope its a good one! Have pleasent and safe celebrations. And a big thanks to all members of tpu that make it what it is; a truely fantastic comunity!

James


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 1, 2009)

here now are the 12:28 am so i still hearing rockets .

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## btarunr (Jan 1, 2009)

Wish you a Happy and Prosperous 2009!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 1, 2009)

I just woke up and I live near a baseball stadium.. They always do fireworks and stuff and I woke up thinking Russia was attacking us for some reason(due to the fireworks explosions and noises), I ran to my basement.. Happy New Year


----------



## MKmods (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy NewYear from me too... Hope 2009 is better for everyone.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 1, 2009)

2009 FTW! Happy New Year TPU!, and to dedicated members everywhere!


----------



## VIPER (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year from Romania (we entered 2009 5 hours ago but I just got back home )

And something nice to you all:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcLM...ad.php?t=80468&page=2&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Emanuel1788 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to Everyone!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not New Years in U.S. yet.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 1, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Not New Years in U.S. yet.



2 and half hours over here in corn land


----------



## Triprift (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol we had ours ages ago love being ahead of the US.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Years TPU!

And the best of luck this year to AMD, they will need it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

happy new year to the staff of TPU and to the members that make this amazing community possible.  To everyone and their families, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!  maybe 2009 bring everything your heart desires!!!


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 1, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Not New Years in U.S. yet.



I see past people 



Triprift said:


> Lol we had ours ages ago love being ahead of the US.



Oh and future ones too 

Joyful New Year 2009 to all staff as well! And to those who are living it and those waiting in TPU


----------



## Mandown (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!! WOOHOO!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

Mandown said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!! WOOHOO!



same to you bro, same time zone here!!!


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Tampa, FL here. happy new years fellow east coasters.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yay it just hit New Years in U.S.!!! finally. Happy New Years from VA!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

lollerskater69 said:


> Tampa, FL here. happy new years fellow east coasters.





CDdude55 said:


> Yay it just hit New Years in U.S.!!! finally.



happy new years guys.

Man we have to be obsessed with TPU, new year arrives and we are here on TPU celebrating woohoooo!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

VIPER said:


> Happy New Year from Romania (we entered 2009 5 hours ago but I just got back home )
> 
> And something nice to you all:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcLM...ad.php?t=80468&page=2&feature=player_embedded



WHAT WE CAN POST YOUTUBE NOW ROCK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VanguardGX (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL ON TPU!!!!
Best of wishes to all


----------



## wolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year TPU, lets see what 09' can throw us


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy 2009 to TPUers.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> WHAT WE CAN POST YOUTUBE NOW ROCK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!



For content forums (News/Reviews/Articles...), HTML is enabled, but the purpose it's intended to serve is the OPs (news/review staff) to use HTML code in the OP (to draw tables, charts, Flash objects, etc). Embedding YouTube videos relies on whether HTML is enabled for the forum or not (since the embed code is written in HTML). HTML is disabled for every non-content forum (including General Nonsense) for security and privacy reasons, so we ask you not to embed YouTube videos in the forums, instead just paste the URL.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 1, 2009)

After having abused the Thank you button for everyone on this thread, thank you all and Happy New Year to you all. Sorry I was late, Wife Brother and I was playing Guitar Hero World Tour (FTW) on the PS3. Here's to hoping 2009 is alot better than 2008 for some of us (loss of my father). I look forward to the new year with renewed hope.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> After having abused the Thank you button for everyone on this thread, thank you all and Happy New Year to you all. Sorry I was late, Wife Brother and I was playing Guitar Hero World Tour (FTW) on the PS3. Here's to hoping 2009 is alot better than 2008 for some of us (loss of my father). I look forward to the new year with renewed hope.



Agreed.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! It is officially 2009 here in the west US!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

WarEagleAU sorry to hear about your father dude, 2009 will hopefully be better for all of us dude, just be strong and turn to TPU when you need a smile on your face


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Years TPU!


----------



## szulmizan (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone.. welcome 2009.. Lets the game begin.. hehe..


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!
Bring it on 2009 im ready for ya  
Thanks TPU for keeping it real in 08


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 1, 2009)

im a bit late here but still a happy 2009 lol im also on tpu for a year now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new gear sorry year  to all on tpu.


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year to you and your family's


----------



## MRCL (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year, may 2009 be better than 2008 

Everyone survived the night I see?


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year! 
Hope everyone had a fantastic night and made it through with all fingers intact.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year! Don't worry. Life is almost over!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

btarunr said:


> For content forums (News/Reviews/Articles...), HTML is enabled, but the purpose it's intended to serve is the OPs (news/review staff) to use HTML code in the OP (to draw tables, charts, Flash objects, etc). Embedding YouTube videos relies on whether HTML is enabled for the forum or not (since the embed code is written in HTML). HTML is disabled for every non-content forum (including General Nonsense) for security and privacy reasons, so we ask you not to embed YouTube videos in the forums, instead just paste the URL.



Boooooo~~~~!]


LOL O well. We use a write around on our site it's a cool thing to have. I do understand about not opening up HTML tho......I tried it in a club and it didn't work(before edited it out of that post...)


----------



## X800 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to All members  Let the new year come with some nice pc stuff


----------



## pentastar111 (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TPU!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 1, 2009)

happy new year lads, keep safe and regular on here!


----------



## to6ko91 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year every one


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2009)

What.....is it 2009 already?   still thought it was Christmas day......I knew I should never have drunk so much!......happy new year to all


----------



## kakihot (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MEMBER AND FRIEND


----------



## MRCL (Jan 1, 2009)

kakihot said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MEMBER AND FRIEND



Too bad I didn't woke up next to her... THAT would've been a start into the new year


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Too bad I didn't woke up next to her... THAT would've been a start into the new year



Agreed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Too bad I didn't woke up next to her... THAT would've been a start into the new year



yessir it would have been!!!  Hey, alwasy a next time lol 

Whats her name again, damn I suck at remembering names.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yessir it would have been!!!  Hey, alwasy a next time lol
> 
> Whats her name again, damn I suck at remembering names.



Who cares. I shall fap in her honor!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2009)

Back on topic fellas.

Happy New Years!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Who cares. I shall fap in her honor!



LOL, But sadly i will probably do the same.


BTW Happy New Years TPU members, most helpful hardware site on the webs.


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 2, 2009)

kakihot said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MEMBER AND FRIEND



holy shit her face looks exactly like the one of a friend of mine  =0


----------



## Teko (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy New Year to everyone! \o/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya hope the new year brings prosperity to us all.


----------



## manson_ze (Jan 2, 2009)

happy new year to all of you and best wishes from Bosnian kingdom

SRETNA NOVA GODINA


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> holy shit her face looks exactly like the one of a friend of mine  =0



Stel me een keertje voor.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Stel me een keertje voor.



English damn it! Not all of us understand pig latin!


----------



## Grimskull (Jan 2, 2009)

the girl in picture is avril lavigne. Happy new year guys!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2009)

this needs the jailbait thread


----------



## kakihot (Jan 2, 2009)

If you need more Kind Avril i can put here 
The member can see Avril as a flower and  please don't think sexy about her.


----------



## kakihot (Jan 2, 2009)

Flower for all members here for 2009


----------



## kakihot (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 2, 2009)

Dude, tomorrow I "celebrate" 365 days in a row being single AND having no sex at all. So please stop posting such extremely sexy pics, it kills me


----------



## aGeoM (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi

Happy New Year to all.

Peace and Love.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Dude, tomorrow I "celebrate" 365 days in a row being single AND having no sex at all. So please stop posting such extremely sexy pics, it kills me



i think that kills even the people that are not single and have sex often.  Fuck as a matter of fact that was in general, I am single at the moment, but damn, none of my girls have ever came to half as fucking beautiful she is!!!


----------



## mmaakk (Jan 3, 2009)

I know, already is the second day of January... 

But still, I wish all a

Happy New Year


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks CP I believe it will


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 4, 2009)

holy crap, she is a beautiful... flower 

did u know that there is a version of girlfriend in spanish, one in french, and one in japanese


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 4, 2009)

happy new year techpowerup , every member with my best wishes


----------



## MRCL (Jan 4, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> holy crap, she is a beautiful... flower
> 
> did u know that there is a version of girlfriend in spanish, one in french, and one in japanese



There is one in german, too. And it sounds hilarious


----------



## overclocker (Jan 4, 2009)

Happy new year guys, i em very happy to be a member of this site God Bless


----------



## Cuzza (Jan 5, 2009)

Right back at ya everyone. Bloody brilliant year it has been so far - I actually got a date! and MRCL, I've been a lot longer than you without it.

So rock on 2009!

-cuzz out


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2009)

2008 was full of hate and wasnt so great

2009 better be fine this time


----------

